# Shimano line roller bearings



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

My main question is: will the line roller bearing of a Stradic 1000FJ fit a Symetre 1000FJ?

I have a Stradic 1000FJ that gets noisy when winding, even though it's only several months old and has always been rinsed and oiled after use. I ordered 2 new roller bearings including one for the older Symetre 1000FJ. They have different part numbers (RD13269 & RD10314). Anyway the bearings arrived and after studying them for half an hour under a bright torch and magnifying glass I've come to the conclusion that they're both the same. They arrived in unmarked packs - and to complicate things further, the invoice listed the parts supplied as RD13269 and RD6018.

I've already fitted a new bearing to the Symetre and the noise has gone.
Have I used the correct bearing? According to the invoice supplied, RD13269 is compatible with a Stradic 1000FJ, and RD6018 is compatible with the Symetre 1000FL (the very latest model, not the 1000FJ model).

In summary, are all these friggin bearings the same?


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Hava a look on Alan Tani's site or ask the question there.
http://alantani.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=gsi3cnua4dqbkieftrqhgsle53&board=9.0


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

ohagas said:


> My main question is: will the line roller bearing of a Stradic 1000FJ fit a Symetre 1000FJ?
> 
> I have a Stradic 1000FJ that gets noisy when winding, even though it's only several months old and has always been rinsed and oiled after use. I ordered 2 new roller bearings including one for the older Symetre 1000FJ. They have different part numbers (RD13269 & RD10314). Anyway the bearings arrived and after studying them for half an hour under a bright torch and magnifying glass I've come to the conclusion that they're both the same. They arrived in unmarked packs - and to complicate things further, the invoice listed the parts supplied as RD13269 and RD6018.
> 
> ...


Apparently
But check with these guys to make sure

Stadic 1000FJ
Symetre 1000FJ

or you could just try putting them in and seeing if they fit :twisted:

As a matter of interest - did they cost the same?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

liam8227 said:


> I have a 5000fj and the roller bearing gets noisy on me as well.
> 
> What was the replacement cost and where was it ordered from?


I've bought mine from Boca, they a pretty good with postage and costs, well they were last time i used them.

You need to get ceramic ball bearings, they last for ever. Shimano and Diawa only use cheap stainless balls and they rust out quickly on the roller.

You can get duel bearing kits as well as spool bearings if you want to go high tech, but the single ceramic ball type will do the trick.http://www.bocabearings.com you dont need to get the kit just the roller bearing if thats all you want.

:edit: sorry I cant get the link to the the bearing so you'll have to go through the process yourself. This is what you'll end up with SMR74C-YZZ #5 AF2 Radial Bearings
4 x 7 x 2.5 Millimeters about $15 plus postage. Kit is about $55. I think you can get one grade less for a bit cheaper.


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes, I've fitted one and it seems perfect. 
They cost $27 for 2 delivered ($10.80 each + $5.50 postage). I ordered them from the Shimano Repair Centre in Sydney.

Did some further research today and yes, AreWeTherYet, the dimensions are 4 x 7 x 2.5mm.
I decided to take my noisy one apart. There's a ss shield on both sides held in by a tiny clip. I used a fishing hook to remove these. (There's a tiny gap in the clip).
Anyway, my bearing looked fine and it moved freely. I decided to steep it in acetone, then dried with hair dryer, then oiled with Lannox and packed it with Innox grease.
Here's a few photos:

































Anyway, after doing this and putting it back on the reel - it's still as noisy as hell!

Have now put the newly supplied bearing on and it's much much quieter. It's amazing how much noise they can make even though they're not seized and seem to spin smoothly. The ceramic ones would definitely be the way to go.
As a tip, on the new Stradic FJs there's an oil hole on the roller assembly (under the screw that attaches it to the bail). Do yourself a favour and put 1 drop of oil in there every so often.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

ohagas said:


> The ceramic ones would definitely be the way to go.
> drop of oil in there every so often.


Yes and yes.
Thats all you want for a roller bearing, the object is to keep friction down as much as possible, so the drag does most of the work.

Sleeping all day Liam?.......you are sooooo lazy.


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

What you need to do is add the MX6 grease when the bearings are new - open them up, clean em out and pack them with MX6.

This'll stop water getting in and pitting the races and that'll cause the noise your experiencing...


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

I had to replace mine on the stradic. Bloke at the local tackle shop sas they are renowned for it :-(


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

liam8227 said:


> At the first sign of winter the grizzly bear and goes to his cave.


Words to live by.

I once saw a nature show on Alaskan brown bears (Griz) and they were gorging themselves on salmon into early Autumn. The image was a giant round fat bear lying on the bank of the river, in an obvious food coma, with snow falling enough to lightly blanket its fur. The voiceover says, "Adult grizzlys spend a great deal of time conserving energy."
lol
I think I'm part bear, too.


----------

